
Ask HN: OSS to manage categorised and tagged links and search - rayascott
I have an OPML file of RSS feeds and want to create a website that will categorize and tag the pages in the RSS feeds. The idea is to create a searchable &amp; explorable minisite for a topic that others will find helpful. Anyone know anything out there like this that’s open source?
======
karterk
You can use a combination of open source projects. For example, you can use an
OPML parser library like Listparser[0] to get the contents of the pages.

Then, you can index them into a search engine of sorts. You can use
Elasticsearch[1] for that, or if you want to try something that's much simpler
that I have been working on, try Typesense[2].

Finally, you can use Flask[3] to create a simple website/frontend for
integrating with the search engine.

[0]:
[https://github.com/kurtmckee/listparser](https://github.com/kurtmckee/listparser)
[1]: [https://www.elastic.co/](https://www.elastic.co/) [2]:
[https://typesense.org/](https://typesense.org/) [3]:
[http://flask.pocoo.org/](http://flask.pocoo.org/)

